# The Million Pound Motors...



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Fantastic and interesting program just finished on channel 4. The majority of us can only dream though eh? I'm defiantly in the vintage camp when it comes to these supercars compared to the brand new ones.


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

Excellent watch.


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Just put it on +1, forgot it was on until i seen this thread


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

will it be on 4OD do you know?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Stunning cars indeed.

That Amari guy from Preston nearly ruined a great programme that gave an insight into what only the mega rich can afford. Complete c0ckend!

He thought the Abba record was called Jimmy Jimmy Jimmy, enough said!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Innit


----------



## Mack (Feb 21, 2015)

I was sickened after watching that show... thats my dream life they are living and i'm stuck here covered in baby puke with the orange E light on my dash constantly lit


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

A good watch, but all that money and still got no life/work balance.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Kirkyworld said:


> A good watch, but all that money and still got no life/work balance.


My thoughts exactly, no class too, the house interiors were shocking!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Amari is not that far from me, I now see them in a completely different light.... that guy was way OTT.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> My thoughts exactly, no class too, the house interiors were shocking!


:lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

If you've ever visited Amari, whilst they are passionate about their cars, the prep and condition they are left in is shocking to behold. I've been to an open day their, were the owners 5/6 year old son was running around with Megs Last Touch in one hand, and a VERY dirty rag in the other 'polishing' the cars. I'll let you imagine the damage being done on £150k cars..

They've even approached a very prominent member off here to prep cars for them, however he laughed at them when they told him what they wanted to pay for his services.

Mr Amari also has a colourful past too, and a quick google brings up some interesting reading!!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

He spoilt what was a good watch, a complete dickh..d.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Blackroc said:


> If you've ever visited Amari, whilst they are passionate about their cars, the prep and condition they are left in is shocking to behold. I've been to an open day their, were the owners 5/6 year old son was running around with Megs Last Touch in one hand, and a VERY dirty rag in the other 'polishing' the cars. I'll let you imagine the damage being done on £150k cars..
> 
> They've even approached a very prominent member off here to prep cars for them, however he laughed at them when they told him what they wanted to pay for his services.
> 
> Mr Amari also has a colourful past too, and a quick google brings up some interesting reading!!


I think we all guessed that when the wife showed the car in the showroom on axle stands and made a comment of cleaning bits on cars that others would never dream of!! If they were cleaning them that well I would think it would be happening elsewhere to a corner in the showroom. Also(and I know they were moving) who wants to look at cars like that crammed into a showroom? You would struggle to open the doors on most of them there were that many in there. 
Overall it was a programme I was looking forward to that was spoiled by the dealers chosen. However I suspect the respectable dealers that were approached turned the show down.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Great program, some delicious cars but yes both guys were a bit painful to watch! I think Amari are only in business thanks to the wife!


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

It's repeated tonight I tried 4od and they just pointed to it being on again


----------



## M400BHP (Feb 18, 2015)

Going to watch it tonight, i live literally a mile from Amari cars


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

I've just watched it on 4od. Good programme, left me feeling very envious though! As others have said it made me laugh when Amari's wife said about cleaning places that others don't, I have a Skoda and it has clean wheel arches lol


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Tom Hartley is absolutely minted by the looks of it!


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

LSherratt said:


> Tom Hartley is absolutely minted by the looks of it!


But yet he has a £15 free standing electric heater in his cinema room next to the seats - seems a bit strange (but then my business is home cinema and all other kinds of integrated home entertainment & control so maybe I'm just a bit more critical of these things).


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

LSherratt said:


> Tom Hartley is absolutely minted by the looks of it!


The bit when he was apparently selling a car for £500k and no less? Wouldn't be surprised if he was talking to the speaking clock.


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah lovely looking motors,Amari dude was a bellend,and Mr.Hartley was annoying the 5hite out of me,


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I thought there'd be more about the cars and selling them,and less about how great the sellers thought they were and what they spend their money on. Bit disappointing for a one off programme.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Judging by the house(s) interior shots, confirmed in my mind that money can't buy god taste. 

And as for the guy who claimed he and everything connected with him was "Super"......


----------



## zag_2005 (Sep 30, 2013)

Blackroc said:


> If you've ever visited Amari, whilst they are passionate about their cars, the prep and condition they are left in is shocking to behold. I've been to an open day their, were the owners 5/6 year old son was running around with Megs Last Touch in one hand, and a VERY dirty rag in the other 'polishing' the cars. I'll let you imagine the damage being done on £150k cars..
> 
> *They've even approached a very prominent member off here to prep cars for them, however he laughed at them when they told him what they wanted to pay for his services.*
> 
> Mr Amari also has a colourful past too, and a quick google brings up some interesting reading!!





Darlofan said:


> I think we all guessed that when the wife showed the car in the showroom on axle stands and made a comment of cleaning bits on cars that others would never dream of!! If they were cleaning them that well I would think it would be happening elsewhere to a corner in the showroom. *Also(and I know they were moving) who wants to look at cars like that crammed into a showroom? You would struggle to open the doors on most of them there were that many in there. *
> Overall it was a programme I was looking forward to that was spoiled by the dealers chosen. However I suspect the respectable dealers that were approached turned the show down.


The cars are always crammed in there, always set out like that. I went last year for an interview to be one of there detailers. Amari was 35 minutes late to see me which gave me an ideal time to chat to the other detailer and see the working conditions. I got all the background on the place and him and what he expects. As most successful businessman (cant say he isn't) he wants the world and expects to pay nothing for it. Off the top of my head it was 45 hours a week, but for example if a job wasn't complete before your shift finished, you would be expected to stay into the evening / night to get the car done for nothing! No overtime etc. Same with weekends. Wanted you in for free if it wasn't done. He wasn't bothered about a quality job, or it being done properly, just wanted it "prepped" and then into the showroom or for collection.

They are always advertising for detailers.. Like every 3 months or so.. I saw the advert again last month.

Oh... and for pay... what would you expect per hour for that job? Going into it I expected £10-15ph roughly... his opening offer was £7! Got him up to £7.50 In the end... was I tempted, of course. Who wouldn't want to work on those cars? But the fact he wanted me to start on the Monday (went to see him on the Saturday before) and the fact that he wouldn't wait for me to hand my notice in at my current job, combined with the fact he offered me the job without seeing my work worried me. Too much of a hot head, zero job security and no proper contract equalled a big fat NO CHNACE!

PS - I do have my own successful valeting & detailing business that I do in my spare time, so I do have lots of experience. I deffo earn more money cleaning battered family cars.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

£7.50 per hour to prepare millions of pounds worth of cars? That's laughable.

You can have an easy life in a supermarket for that money.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Kerr said:


> £7.50 per hour to prepare millions of pounds worth of cars? That's laughable.
> 
> You can have an easy life in a supermarket for that money.


The guy himself is laughable.

It was that side of his set up they needed to show really. Buy a car, prep it, sell it......would've been nice to see it all, warts n all.

He would never have allowed that though!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Finally got to watch this yesterday, I had this, jaguar million pound car and super car vs used car all to watch.

This was a good show, I also disliked the Amari lot. Interesting to see though that they still have lots of cars featured on that show still for sale..

Notice the Dino:

http://www.amarisupercars.com/showroom

I also noticed on many of their pictures, especially the pictures of the black Aventador, the paint is in shocking condition and they are asking good money for these cars, you can get cheaper from main lambo dealers. (For that car, spec, age etc).


----------

